# Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?



## Lutz Elsner (19. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu hier, habe aber schon viel Interessantes entdeckt.
Ich habe da mal eine Frage... Ich habe einen Fisch im Teich, den ich nicht identifizieren kann... Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch helfen...
er ist ziemlich dunkel, hat Schuppen, Torpedoförmig und hat ein Maul wie ein __ Wels.. .und frisst mir immer die zarten Blumen weg----
Er hat übrigens keine Barteln... und von allen Bildern die ich verglichen habe...würde vielleicht ein Sailbling passen.. aber ich bin voll die Niete..  
hoffentlich kann man auf den Bildern genug erkennen ---
bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Redlisch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

Hiho,

das ist ein __ Graskarpfen !

Siehe hier

Axel


----------



## Daniel123 (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

Hallo Lutz,

es ist ein __ Graskarpfen auch Amur genannt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Lutz Elsner (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

erst mal danke schön...
allerdings frag ich mal so.. der hat wirklich ein ganz anderes maul als ein normaler karpfen oder als ein koi karpfen...
kann das wirklich sein ... oder ist das vielleich so ein zufallsprodukt aus karpfen und __ wels?
lol


----------



## Lutz Elsner (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

Im letzten Bild sieht man ja im direkten Vergleich meinen Koi Karpfen... der hat eher ein spitzes Maul... der sogenannte __ Graskarpfen hat aber ein ganz breites Maul.. deshalb bin ich so irretiert...


----------



## Redlisch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

Hiho,
der Fisch kommt ursprünglich aus China.

Siehe für weitere Informationen hier < da drauf mit der Maus klicken !

Axel


----------



## Lutz Elsner (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

Hamma ...
ich bin überzeugt 

mann hab ich gesucht... lol... 

eine Frage hab ich aber noch... vielleicht kann mir die ja auch einer so schnell beantworten...
wer frisst meine Butterfly Kois...?
jetzt ist schon der 2. verschwunden... 
jetzt kann es eigentlich nur noch der __ Wels sein.. der ist etwas kleiner als der __ Graskarpfen... oder die Krebse... 

habt ihr darauf auch eine Antwort? 
Die Butterflykois sind ca. 10cm groß


----------



## robsig12 (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

Es handelt sich hierbei ganz sicher um einen __ Graskarpfen.

BTW ich hätte einen abzugeben ca. 25 cm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Fisch? Wer kann mir helfen?*

Hi Lutz,

trotz seines Namens hat der __ Graskarpfen mit Karpfen gar nichts zu tun. Er gehört zu den sogenannten Weißfischen. Wie auch z.B die Goldorfen und __ Döbel - das ist eigentlich auch der einzige der ihm fast zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht

MfG Frank


----------

